# Resource upload not working?



## 77IM (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi!

I'm trying to upload a new version of this file:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1282

And I keep getting this error:


> Error: The uploaded file exceeds the upload_max_filesize directive in php.ini




My file is 6.05 MB, which doesn't seem very big, and is no bigger than previous versions of the file.

Any ideas?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 29, 2017)

Should be fine now.


----------



## 77IM (Apr 29, 2017)

It worked. Thanks!


----------



## Yavathol (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm trying to upload a 55Mb .docx file to the Downloads section; the progress bar seems to reach 100% when I click Upload.  However, a few minutes after that I see the message: Error: Request Entity Too Large.  What is the file size limit please? if it is something like 50Mb then I will have to try and trim it down..


----------



## Morrus (Jul 14, 2017)

It's 45MB, I believe.


----------



## Yavathol (Jul 14, 2017)

Great, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Deathbird (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey - Sorry to revive that old post. But I wanted to upload new .pdf files and I get exactly the same error message. No file is above 11 MB (4 files in total). 
Is it a issue I have or is it currently a problem?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2019)

Deathbird said:


> Hey - Sorry to revive that old post. But I wanted to upload new .pdf files and I get exactly the same error message. No file is above 11 MB (4 files in total).
> Is it a issue I have or is it currently a problem?




Try one at a time maybe?


----------



## Deathbird (Apr 25, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Try one at a time maybe?




I tried - I also tried another Browser. I get the same issue. 

I just tried again, and I still cannot upload anything. Even not the smallest .pdf which is only 2 MB.

Update: I tried just now at work with a different computer and internet connection. Also did not work.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2019)

Yeah, I'm running into trouble uploading stuff to the news page too. 

 [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] might know - -maybe the upload limit got reset?


----------



## Deathbird (Apr 25, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Yeah, I'm running into trouble uploading stuff to the news page too.
> 
> [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] might know - -maybe the upload limit got reset?




Seems like it. I played around with multiple .pdfs - and everything bigger than 1 MB gets that error, everything below can be uploaded.


----------



## darjr (Apr 25, 2019)

Yup that’s it. Software update wrote a config that overrode the option. I’ll post when fixed.


----------



## darjr (Apr 26, 2019)

client_max_body_size 45m

The above was added to the sites-available/enworld config file so it'll survive any 'updates' to config.

So the new nginx has it's own option overriding the php one. Sigh. Should be fixed. Please test.

Running mine own test.


----------



## Deathbird (Apr 26, 2019)

darjr said:


> client_max_body_size 45m
> 
> The above was added to the sites-available/enworld config file so it'll survive any 'updates' to config.
> 
> ...




Works perfectly now. Thanks a lot!


----------

